# Prong Collars



## Matt-GSD (Jul 4, 2011)

Thoughts/opinions on prong collars as training instruments?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Extremely effective and useful if used properly.


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw a guy using these on his blood hounds at the dog park and they looked scary. Anyone know if the feel as bad as they look for the pups?


----------



## Matt-GSD (Jul 4, 2011)

tsteves said:


> I saw a guy using these on his blood hounds at the dog park and they looked scary. Anyone know if the feel as bad as they look for the pups?


I'd also love to know this! :help:
I heard someone say that if your dog pulls too hard it could puncture their trachea? But I highly doubt that to be true...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I LOVE prong collars!

They are wonderful.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Matt-GSD said:


> I heard someone say that if your dog pulls too hard it could puncture their trachea?


A dog pulling hard on a choke can cause all kinds of damage: 

Debbie Berriman (dog trainer and behaviourist) - No to Choke chains!

Prongs are safer and more effective, though even better is to teach the dog not to pull. Put a prong on your arm and give it a tug. It's not much.

If you do use a prong, you should also have a lose choke in case the prong comes unattached. This has happened to me - definately want that choke there as a temporary back up so you can rehook the prong without your dog running off.

ETA: A prong collar can also save a human from shin splints and dislocated shoulders while the pup is still being trained.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

tsteves said:


> Anyone know if the feel as bad as they look for the pups?


No, they don't. Go to the pet store, pull one of the rack, put it around your arm and give a correction to see for yourseld.

They are great correction tools when fitted properly and used correctly. I wouldn't use one when teaching something new (like a puppy just learning to loose leash walk).


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I would recommend them for use, use on my gsd and my lab. :thumbup:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I MUCH prefer a pinch over a choke - I've had bad training experiences with a choke and will never use one again. A pinch though, used properly, is a wonderful tool.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I think a prong is much more humane then a choke chain when used properly, 
I use them on all my dogs during that stage in training where they want to pull your arm off.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I prefer prong collars when more than a flat collar is needed, they do not "choke" the dog the a typical choke collar does. Choke chains are what can really cause damage, not prongs that are used properly.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do not like choke chains and I have stopped my friends from using them on their dogs.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Some people like neither and that's fine. I personally have been using a prong on my dog since he was around 6 months with great success. The thing about I emphasize about the prong is not that it gives a stronger correction than a choker, it's that I can give a much less strong correction than if I were to use a choker.

A prong is just a tool, but if anyone is debating a choke chain or a prong - I think everyone will agree that prong are much safer than choke chains when used properly


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know what I'd do without them. Josh is a born tracker, when he gets a scent he can pull me off my feet (and I am not thin). With a prong he walks great at my side and when he does pull it reminds him that I'm in control.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Matt-GSD said:


> I'd also love to know this! :help:
> I heard someone say that if your dog pulls too hard it could puncture their trachea? But I highly doubt that to be true...


They are actually much safer and easier on the dog than a regular slip collar. Try one on your arm and see - I did before i used one.

And MUCH more effective in getting your point across about doggy behavior.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt-GSD said:


> I heard someone say that if your dog pulls too hard it could puncture their trachea? But I highly doubt that to be true...


You probably could... you could also pop off their head with a choker or sever a finger with a flexi... it's all a question of physics 

I always tell people at the park, who tell me it's cruel, to try them on and see for themselves which one they prefer.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

I like the prong collars. But please if you are going to the dog park, don't just unhook it, remove it. I don't want my dog playing with yours when it has a prong collar on. One time a lady at the park had the prong collar on facing outwards, I asked why. She said one time a dog bit hers on the neck so it is protecting the neck of her dog. Come on ....


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool that is all really helpful if I need them in the future. Right now she is AMAZING on her leash its is great but you never know what will happen later. They change as they grow so at least now i know if need be go with prong instead of choke.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

There are a lot of people who use them properly and get great results. There are other people who don't use them properly (never teach the dog what it should do; or have a collar that does not fit). 

I have used one for training, but I found that for fixing pulling or calming my dog when he was overly excited that the gentle leader worked better. Now we are off of that and just working on a flat collar. I still can do a light correction if I really need to, but I do my best to put him in situations where he won't mess up, and motivate with treats/toys, etc.

All dogs are different though, some dogs might need a prong collar or might respond better to one. Also, if your dog suddenly lunges in directions and you might be injured, it is totally reasonable to use a prong, harness, etc. I just found that I got better results without it.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

i have used them, they are better than chokers. However, 1. don't use the quick release versions, 2. look for the ones that have the rounded prongs, not the flat cut prongs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i love the prong collars. They're effective when used and fitted correctly. I very much prefer them over the choke/slip chains. I've seen a dog actually strangle to death because they pulled so hard they destroyed their windpipe. he literally dropped on a walk. owner had NO control over the dog. Just pulled and pulled until he could hardly breath and literally suffocated to death so i'm VERY cautious about choke chains. and truth be told, prong collars have been far more effective in helping during some training than a choke chain could ever be IMO


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

We call them power steering. 

Something that we always point out at the beginning of our Basic Obedience Class, the very first session - Any collar can be danger and abusive. The key is that it is used properly.

I agree that the choke chain can damage the trachea. There is a correct way to have a choke chain on (when putting it over the dogs head it should make the letter P - when you are standing directly in front of and facing the dog). If it is put on incorrectly, the collar can not release when tension is released on the leash.

I much prefer a prong collar, and my dogs actually love their prong collars. They know that they are going to get out and train, when the prong collar comes out. Some dogs may need a prong collar, some dogs won't. The key is giving a correct correction to the dog.

It's too bad that many people believe that they are painful and abusive. Most likely, they've never seen the proper use of one. I always get chuckle when I'm out somewhere and I get someone that comments that I'm being mean to my dogs. They really have no clue...my dogs are probably better behaved and more obedient than their kids or dogs.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Prongs are awesome. I wasn't too sure on one until the trainer I'm going to suggested it. I am using double rings right now so it's just pressure, not pain, but it definitely helps him redirect his attention and make it so new situations aren't so stressful.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use them. I have two. This is how I use them: I tell my dogs, PRONG COLLAR! And they know they better straighten up and fly right. 

I think they are better than fighting with your dog. Leaders do not fight with those they are leading. Those that do lose respect. Not necessary anyway. But if it is between matching strength, and stubbornness with the dog, use the prong. I prefer to do it a different way and that works for me.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yep--power steering! Don't ever let anyone tell you that a prong collar is cruel or abusive. Used correctly, it's more humane than a choke collar and more effective than a flat collar. Walking my 7 month old pup with a prong collar is a dream. No need to give corrections--dogs will correct themselves if they pull. If you're worried about it hurting, put it around your arm and pull. If you're expecting a torture device, you'll be disappointed. Heck, I've even put one around my own neck just to see what it feels like.

I got this really cool one at a dogshow--it's got a pretty fabric cover on it so it doesn't even look like a prong collar. I wish I could remember the name of the gal who makes them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Freestep, this one?

Secret Power


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Freestep, this one?
> 
> Secret Power


Yes, that looks exactly like the one I have, only it is in a purple/gold/silver Celtic knot design. I took it to training class and everyone was remarking on it!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

There are two or three companies that make covers. I bought one for Holly that you get to choose color of web, have name embroidered on it in whatever color you want. I believe it was 15.00... Took a week to have it in the mail. They look like a normal martingale since the prongs are covered on the outside.
Prongs are great, used with common sense. They can't tear out the trachea, or rip their throat out like trainers at Petsmart/Petco try to say... I prefer the prong over any training device.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

mnm said:


> We call them power steering.
> 
> I much prefer a prong collar, and my dogs actually love their prong collars. They know that they are going to get out and train, when the prong collar comes out. Some dogs may need a prong collar, some dogs won't. The key is giving a correct correction to the dog.


Shasta loves her prong collar, too. Even more mysteriously, she loved putting on the invisible fence collar. Dogs are just weird sometimes.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

If I did not use prong collars for my GSD's, I would not have an arm left! LOL chance gets excited when I take it off the hook, he knows it means, walk, walk, walk!


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've tested them on myself. Doesn't hurt as much as a choker, believe it or not!

They keep my dogs from acting like idiots. Well, Rudy hasn't needed his for awhile but Beau has his for "insurance" purposes. Less than 30-40lbs separate us. It isn't much when he has his mind set, let me tell you. Thankfully that is ONLY for the cat!

If I used a head-halti on Beau my cat would have died a looooong time ago! Only the prong makes him think twice.

I do agree not all dogs need one...I am in the "teach them to act right first camp" but that is easier said than done. 

A really good tool if used properly...


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm finding this thread interesting! I'm in the UK and a prong collar is not something I have seen over here. I've looked at the link for the prong collar covers and they really are good looking collars as well as seemingly a good method of not having your arms yanked off.
I can't help looking at them and they do look like they could be brutal with all the spikes, but as I said it's not something common over here. Have there ever been instances of a prong coming off and piercing the dog's throat at all?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Bee said:


> Have there ever been instances of a prong coming off and piercing the dog's throat at all?


I have seen the links come loose and fall off. I don't know how a prong could pierce a dog's throat. The tips are not sharp.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

The old stories of the prong collar injuring a dogs throat are false. I suppose, since the prongs are not sharp, if you hung the dog up by one and let it hang and struggle and fight, it might tear the skin, but a prong collar is not a torture device. The prongs are rounded off, not sharp. There is no way a collar like this can do damage to a dogs throat, trachea or tear through the skin or slice the throat up. They provide a correction that is fast and quick, around the total neck(well not the very top) much like an alpha dog would grab another dog by the neck and correct it. It doesn't stick them or poke them or cut them.
I have seen more injuries from a bark collar left on a dog constantly and that causes the neck to be rubbed raw or even slightly burned.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Prong collars can be very useful and effective tools, but they must be used appropriately. I caution owners on just going out and buying a prong collar -- if you're having difficulty working with your dog, I highly recommend seeking out the help and expertise of a trainer. I suggest a positive trainer, however, if you find a trainer who uses prongs or slip collars, be sure to ask plenty of questions to make sure they do not implement such tools until after they have taught the behaviors!

Prongs are like power steering, which is nice. However, many dogs are over stimulated by the use of a prong collar and it can increase a dog's drive... so beware! 

Slip collars (also known as choke collars) are not as bad as they are made out to be. However, they are grossly misused (perhaps even more so than prong collars) and so it is extremely important to educate oneself before ever putting a chain around your dogs neck. If your dog is 'choking' while on a slip collar TAKE IT OFF! It is not being used as it is designed to be used! Slip collars are harder to master and they rely on the handler issuing quick and precise corrections. The collar should always remain loose when the dog is behaving appropriately.

Then you have your head halters and your no pull harnesses... 

So I'll end with the tool is not going to fix your dog; so whatever you choose to use, use it wisely and along with a training program and hopefully you'll do well!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My dogs are excited to put on the prong b/c they know it means were going to do something fun. I also use electric, and sometimes train with nothing but my hands. Properly fitted and used prongs are extremely effective. As is properly fitted and employed electric. Properly done, neither is abusive. Improperly used, both can be. You can hurt a dog much worse with a prong though. Keep in mind, I can abuse a dog with anything if I'm a poor trainer. The tool I use doesn't matter.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. Personally I don't use one. I use the traditional flat collar. But, I'm always interested in new things. I asked if they have ever harmed as I only had a picture for reference and it was difficult to see how sharp the prongs were or weren't


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

As someone who was pulled down and dragged by a large dog (not GSD, he was after some stray goats) I truly beleive in pronged collars. As everyone has said before, they are tools, and need to be used correctly. Educate yourself ,and your dog, and it works wonders.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Bee said:


> Thanks to everyone. Personally I don't use one. I use the traditional flat collar. But, I'm always interested in new things. I asked if they have ever harmed as I only had a picture for reference and it was difficult to see how sharp the prongs were or weren't


They are dull as possible. My dogs have gotten a few minor injuries from the prong, but it was never from the prongs, always from the hole the martingale chain slips through. Flat collars and prongs are used for opposite things. Flat collars encourage a dog to pull against the lead, prongs discourage this.

I'll add that if you have to have a prong on to get any form of control, you're training program and methods need some revision.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

I use a prong also and love it, my dog likes it much better to than a choke


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

For those of you who use prong collars, are you using it as a training tool and plan on transitioning to a flat buckle? Or is it something you plan on using for the rest of the dog's life?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> For those of you who use prong collars, are you using it as a training tool and plan on transitioning to a flat buckle? Or is it something you plan on using for the rest of the dog's life?


Used for training. I'll never use a flat buckle collar anyway (fursavers here), but if I rely on the prong for ever then my training needs help


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I actually don't use the prong for training. My dogs wear it when on walks or at a public event. They wear it as a little extra assurance for me that I have control. Neither really needs it but Raven is so strong that if for some reason she wanted to pull me somewhere, she could.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> They are dull as possible. My dogs have gotten a few minor injuries from the prong, but it was never from the prongs, always from the hole the martingale chain slips through. Flat collars and prongs are used for opposite things. Flat collars encourage a dog to pull against the lead, prongs discourage this.
> 
> I'll add that if you have to have a prong on to get any form of control, you're training program and methods need some revision.


Ahhh I see I never knew that about the flat collars. I've only used a flat collar from training to trained as that's just what is common here. Maybe it would of been/be easier/quicker to of known how to use a prong lol Out of interest, the injuries from the martingale chain, was that because of hair getting pulled in or just the design needing refining?

gsdraven and kennajo, I can totally understand that. I took on an adult rescue Mastiff who was a complete pig on the lead as he'd had no socialisation/training etc as a pup. I used a dogmatic on him alongside the flat collar with a double ended lead, purely as you said, it gave me the peace of mind he wasn't going anywhere I wasn't as he weighed more than I do! 

I've enjoyed reading an informed discussion on the prong


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i love my prongs!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Depends on the kind of prong collar as well. Some are well made and made for training. And the prong collar must be correct for the dog and fitted/used collar. The majority of collars used are not fitted properly (too loose).


----------

